# Radiated susceptibility magnetic field



## Palacious

Buenas tardes:

Traducción inglés a español.

Se trata de _pruebas de laboratorio realizadas a un implante coclear_. Una de ellas es "*Radiated susceptibility magnetic field*" y la otra es similar "*Radiated susceptibility electric field*".

Mi duda es si se trata en realidad de 4 pruebas y les falta una coma entre las 4 palabras para que quedaran así: "*Radiated susceptibility, magnetic field*" y "*Radiated susceptibility, electric field*". Porque si intento traducirlas no creo que exista algo como "*Campo magnético de susceptibilidad radiada*" o "*Campo eléctrico de susceptibilidad radiada*" o ¿sí?

Existe "Campo magnético" y "Susceptibilidad radiada", por ello tengo duda de si pudieron haber omitido una coma en el original en inglés para referirse a esas dos cosas.

Si alguien pudiera ayudarme por favor, lo agradeceré mucho.


----------



## uchi.m

No hay coma.

Radiated susceptibility es una prueba de compatibilidad electromagnética obligatoria para algunas clases de aparatos electrónicos.

Para esta prueba son especificados rangos de campo eléctrico y campo magnético hacia los quales los aparatos electrónicos son submetidos.


----------



## TitoHL

Lee Radiated Susceptibility.
Por lo tanto, pienso que deberían ser dos pruebas distintas. Una para campo eléctrico y otra para campo magnético.
Saludos.


----------



## Palacious

Muchas gracias uchi.m por la explicación y también TitoHL por la explicación y por el enlace al artículo. Me disculpo porque todavía necesito ayuda para la traducción, o ¿mi intento está bien? o tomando en cuenta lo que dice uchi.m, ¿estaría bien "Prueba de compatibilidad de campo magnético" y "Prueba de compatibilidad de campo eléctrico"?


----------



## TitoHL

En http://pendientedemigracion.ucm.es/centros/cont/descargas/documento29702.pdf lo encontré como prueba/ensayo de susceptibilidad al campo magnético radiado y prueba/ensayo de susceptibilidad al campo eléctrico radiado.


----------



## Palacious

Muchas gracias TitoHL, suena muy lógica la forma en que la usan ahí. Sin embargo, en "EMC Testing Compatibility Compliance Services. Electromagnética." lo usan como "_Campos eléctricos de susceptibilidad/Inmunidad radiada_" o "_Campos magnéticos de la susceptibilidad/Inmunidad radiada_" y también me suena lógico. Entonces no me decido .


----------



## Lnewqban

Me parece que su indecisión proviene del objeto al que se hace la prueba.
1) Un aparato que genera un campo electro-magnético que es capaz de interferir con el funcionamiento de otro: en este caso la prueba es para verificar que la emisión es menor que la admisible o legal.
2) Un aparato cuyo funcionamiento sería afectado por un campo mágnetico de cierta magnitud generado por otro u otros equipos relativamente cercanos.
En el caso #2, el cual podría ser el suyo, mi sugerencia es Grado de suceptibilidad a campo eléctrico/magnético.


----------



## Palacious

Muchas gracias Lnewqban, efectivamente mi caso es el número 2 pues es un implante coclear. Me gusta su sugerencia y creo que la utilizaré aunque todavía me queda duda pues deja de lado la palabra "radiated", ¿será conveniente eso? o, ¿podría utilizar "_grado de susceptibilidad radiada a campo eléctrico/magnético_"?


----------



## uchi.m

Puesto todo lo que fué dicho hasta aquí, pienso que


Palacious said:


> ¿podría utilizar "_grado de susceptibilidad radiada a campo eléctrico/magnético_"?


sería _grado de susceptibilidad al campo eléctrico [o magnético] radiado_.


----------



## Palacious

Muchas gracias uchi.m y a todos por su tiempo e interés a mi pregunta. Me quedo con la sugerencia de uchi.m.


----------

